# Westminster Kennel Club 2016



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

As I have done in the past, here is the discussion thread for WKC. We pick things off with the festivities on Saturday with the 3rd Annual Master Agility Championship. You can catch the finals on Fox Sports 1 at 8 pm EST. Next the main event kicks off on Monday the 15th and ends on the 16th. Once again live streaming will be online on WKC's website. We also have the 1st annual Masters Obedience Championship.

Judging begins at 8 am est each day.

On Monday The group's can be watched from 8-11 pm est, on CNBC. On Tuesday the group's will be shown on USA same time. 

Monday's group's are Hound, Toy, Non-Sporting, Herding 
Tuesday's are Sporting, Working, Terrier 

Link to the some of the entry breakdown:http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2016/show/news/entry_010416.html

Over 3,000 dogs will be making the trek to the piers this year, from all 50 states, D.C., Puerto Rico, and 13 other countries. There will seven new breeds:

Sporting Group - Lagotto Romagnolo (9), Hound Group - Cirneco dell'Etna (10), Working Group - Boerboel (11), and Herding Group - Berger Picard (20), Miniature American Shepherd (14), Bergamasco (8) and Spanish Water Dog (10)

Other Links of Interest:
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org - Main site, links to streaming and results will be posted here once the show starts.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Excited for the boerboels! They are not accepted by FCI even though they have become relatively common already.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll be there as a spectator on Monday! Looking forward seeing the hounds and the non-sporting dogs (specifically the poodles!).


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Avie said:


> Excited for the boerboels! They are not accepted by FCI even though they have become relatively common already.


Most likely was because of the dispute on breed standard by the South African government, I was actually surprise they where recognize so quickly by the AKC after the ruling on standard was made after so many years of dispute.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Foreign Dogs are entered from Canada, Argentina, Brazil, France, Germany, Italy, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, Norway, Slovenia and Thailand


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if the streaming will be viewable on PS3?

We don't have regular TV but if it would stream through my PS3 I can still watch on my regular TV which would be fantastic. If it's on youtube then no problem, but if it's streaming through the Westminster website there might be an issue.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Does anyone know if the streaming will be viewable on PS3?
> 
> We don't have regular TV but if it would stream through my PS3 I can still watch on my regular TV which would be fantastic. If it's on youtube then no problem, but if it's streaming through the Westminster website there might be an issue.


Yeah I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Only 1 each of the Anatolian Shepherd Dog, Neo Mastiff, and American Water Spaniel are entered.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll be at Meet the Breeds with both of my monkeys on Saturday! I hear that it's a zoo. I'd like to try to sneak over and catch some agility if I get some free time.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I'll be at Meet the Breeds with both of my monkeys on Saturday! I hear that it's a zoo. I'd like to try to sneak over and catch some agility if I get some free time.


That is what I have heard as well. Take lots of pics if you can


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That is what I have heard as well. Take lots of pics if you can


Definitely! I wish I had a nice camera or any photography skills, but I'll at least take iPhone pics.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Anybody interested in meeting my two and their daddy, we will be there all day Monday and Tuesday


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Anybody interested in meeting my two and their daddy, we will be there all day Monday and Tuesday


You will have to check out Kerry Blues, Heather is suppose to be there with her girl.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

MastiffGuy said:


> Most likely was because of the dispute on breed standard by the South African government, I was actually surprise they where recognize so quickly by the AKC after the ruling on standard was made after so many years of dispute.


What was the dispute about?


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I'll be at Meet the Breeds with both of my monkeys on Saturday! I hear that it's a zoo. I'd like to try to sneak over and catch some agility if I get some free time.


It is the craziest thing I've ever been to. It seemed last year that it wasn't as crowded in the morning, but we went and watched some agility first. when we finally went to the meet the breeds, the line was about 30 mins long and when we got inside, you could barely move. Packed doesn't accurately describe how many people were there. I was really impressed with how chill all the dogs seemed to be.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Effisia said:


> It is the craziest thing I've ever been to. It seemed last year that it wasn't as crowded in the morning, but we went and watched some agility first. when we finally went to the meet the breeds, the line was about 30 mins long and when we got inside, you could barely move. Packed doesn't accurately describe how many people were there. I was really impressed with how chill all the dogs seemed to be.


The more I hear about it, the more scared I get. lol I said I wanted to try it once, and next year we'll be 2 hours further away, so I guess this is it.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> The more I hear about it, the more scared I get. lol I said I wanted to try it once, and next year we'll be 2 hours further away, so I guess this is it.


I heard that they expanded it this year to try and make it more enjoyable and flow better. Maybe that will help haha


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

sydneynicole said:


> I heard that they expanded it this year to try and make it more enjoyable and flow better. Maybe that will help haha


Oh that's good! Yes, it's over Pier 92 and 94 this year. Not sure how they did it last year though. I'd feel better about talking to a million people if there was some breathing room at least.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I do wonder how my dogs will do. Watson has been at enough busy shows but Hazel really hasn't. And neither of them have had that much interaction with the public.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I told my hubby that one day, I want to go to this dog show!!!! Cant wait for the TV coverage to start!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some Monday Breed Times

11 ACDs: Ring 8 @ 10 am
Breakdown: 2-1-(4-4)

42 Aussies: Ring 6 @ 8:30 am
Breakdown:3-3-(23-13)

7 Beaucerons: Ring 8 @ 12:30 pm
Breakdown: 0-1-(5-1)

8 Bergamascos: Ring 8 @ 10 am
Breakdown: 1-0-(3-4)

20 Berger Picards: Ring 7 @ 12:45 pm
Breakdown: 1-1-(8-10)

10 Cirnechi Dell Etna: Ring 7 @ 10 am
Breakdown:0-2-(5-3)

11 GSDs: Ring 9 @ 12:30 pm
Breakdown: 1-1-(6-3)

14 MASs: Ring 7 @ 12:45 pm
Breakdown: 1-0-(8-5)

16 Papillons: Ring 3 @ 11:45 am
Breakdown:3-0-(8-5)

17 Standard Poodles: Ring 3 @ 1:45 pm
Breakdown:0-0-(9-8)

31 Pugs: Ring 3 @ 8:30 am
Breakdown: 1-3-(22-5)

6 Redbone Coonhounds: Ring 7 @ 11 am
Breakdown: 0-0-(2-4)

10 Spanish Water Dogs: Ring 8 @ 11:15 am
Breakdown:0-1-(7-2)

If I missed any Monday breeds you want to see, just tell me the breed. Will post some Tuesday breeds later.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Hounds are Monday right? 

- greyhound 
- Ibizan hound 
- borzoi ?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Somebody take pics of the Afghans  Does anyone know how many Pharoh hounds, and Ibizan hounds are entered?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Hounds are Monday right?
> 
> - greyhound
> - Ibizan hound
> - borzoi ?


Sorry my internet keeps cutting out, dam wind. 

18 Borzois: Ring 9 @ 10:45 am
Breakdown: 0-0-(8-10)

14 Greyhounds: Ring 5 @ 1 pm
Breakdown: 3-2-(6-3)

8 Ibizan Hounds: Ring 9 @ 8:30 am
Breakdown: 0-0-(1-7)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

animalcraker said:


> Somebody take pics of the Afghans  Does anyone know how many Pharoh hounds, and Ibizan hounds are entered?


8 Ibizans and 16 Pharaoh Hounds

Pharaoh Hounds are in Ring 9 @ 8:30.
Breakdown: 2-1-(6-7)

25 Afghan Hounds in Ring 5 @ 2 pm
Breakdown: 0-1-(14-10)


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Sorry my internet keeps cutting out, dam wind.
> 
> 18 Borzois: Ring 9 @ 10:45 am
> Breakdown: 0-0-(8-10)
> ...


Thanks! 

.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> .


No problem


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

I have a friend showing her sheltie at westminster this year! Can't wait to see her and hope she does well!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

330 Agility dogs this year from 28 states.

Entries by breed:Alaskan Malamutes 2, 
All American Dogs 26, 
American Staffordshire Terriers 4, 
Australian Shepherds 14, 
Basenjis 1, 
Beagles 2, 
Bearded Collies 4, 
Beaucerons 1, 
Belgian Malinois 2, 
Belgian Tervuren 1, 
Berger Picards 1, 
Bichon Frises 3, 
Border Collies 49, 
Boston Terriers 1, 
Boxers 4, 
Briards 1, 
Brittanys 1, 
Brussels Griffons 1, 
Bull Terriers 1, 
Cardigan Welsh Corgis 1, 
Cavalier King Charles Spaniels 9, 
Chesapeake Bay Retrievers 1, 
Chihuahuas (Smooth Coat) 1, 
Chinese Cresteds 3, 
Cocker Spaniels 9, 
Cotons de Tulear 1, 
Dachshunds 1, 
Dalmatians 2, 
Doberman Pinschers 2,
English Springer Spaniels 4, 
Field Spaniels 1, 
German Shepherd Dogs 3, 
German Wirehaired Pointers 1, 
Giant Schnauzers 1, 
Glen of Imaal Terriers 1, 
Golden Retrievers 17, 
Icelandic Sheepdogs 1, 
Irish Red & White Setters 2,
Irish Setters 2, 
Labrador Retrievers 14, 
Lagotti Romagnoli 1, 
Lowchens 1, 
Miniature American Shepherds 4, 
Miniature Schnauzers 4, 
Nederlandse Kooikerhondje 1, 
Norfolk Terriers 1, 
Norwegian Elkhounds 1, 
Norwich Terriers 2, 
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers 3, 
Papillons 19, 
Parson Russell Terriers 3, 
Pembroke Welsh Corgis 10, 
Pointers 1, 
Pomeranians 4, 
Poodles 12, 
Poodles (Miniature) 1,
Poodles (Standard) 2, 
Poodles (Toy) 2, 
Portuguese Water Dogs 6, 
Pugs 1, 
Rat Terriers 2,
Retrievers (Curly-Coated) 1, 
Rhodesian Ridgebacks 1, 
Rottweilers 5, 
Russell Terriers 1, 
Schipperkes 1, 
Scottish Terriers 1, 
Shetland Sheepdogs 29, 
Shiba Inu 1,
Siberian Huskies 1,
Sussex Spaniels 1, 
Toy Fox Terriers 1, 
Vizslas 2, 
Weimaraners 1, 
Welsh Springer Spaniels 1, 
Welsh Terriers 1, 
West Highland White Terriers 2, 
Wirehaired Pointing Griffons 1, 
Yorkshire Terriers 2

Rooting for the Kooikerhondje to make it to the finals, would like to see it on tv.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

34 Obedience Dogs from 17 states (Top 100 were invited)

Breeds: Belgian Tervuren 2, Border Collies 4, Doberman Pinschers 1, German Shepherd Dogs 2, German Shorthaired Pointers 1, Golden Retrievers 13, Labrador Retrievers 4, Papillons 1, Pomeranians 1, Poodles (Toy) 1, Rottweilers 1, Shetland Sheepdogs 2, Standard Schnauzers 1.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I know the Chessie who is doing agility  I wonder who the Welshie is ... I may have to go hunt them down.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I so want to get to big agility shows like this with a newf. Haha. There are actually some great agility newfs out there. Not going to be able to watch agility until next week, sadly, but I have it recording!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some Breed Times for Tuesday

27 Bernese Mt. Dogs: Ring 8 @ 10:30 am 
Breakdown: 1-3 (15-8)

11 Boerboels: Ring 8 @ 1 pm
Breakdown: 0-2 (4-5)

28 Great Danes: Ring 8 @ 12:45 pm
Breakdown: 1-3 (12-12)

9 Lagotti Romagnoli: Ring 8 @ 1 pm
Breakdown: 0-3 (5-1)

17 Mastiffs: Ring 6 @ 10 am
Breakdown: 0-0 (9-8)

13 Newfoundlands: Ring 8 @ 11:45 am
Breakdown: 0-0 (10-3)

7 Rat Terriers: Ring 1 @ 12 pm
Breakdown: 1-0 (5-1)

50 Golden Retrievers: Ring 10 @ 11 am
Breakdown: 3-2 (28-17)

28 Rottweilers: Ring 9 @ 2:45 pm
Breakdown: 0-0 (16-12)

15 English Cockers: Ring 4 @ 11:45 am
Breakdown: 0-0 (11-4)

27 English Springers: Ring 4 @ 10:30 am
Breakdown: 3-1 (13-10)

8 Welsh Springers: Ring 9 @ 10 am
Breakdown: 0-0 (7-1)

12 Weimaraners: Ring 7 @ 2:30 pm
Breakdown: 0-0 (3-9)

4 Wirehaired Vizslas: Ring 7 @ 9 am
Breakdown: 0-0 (4-0)

If there are any others you want to see, let me know and I will post.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I find it hard to believe that there are no collies competing in agility. When are they showing? (both rough and smooth)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandakat said:


> I find it hard to believe that there are no collies competing in agility. When are they showing? (both rough and smooth)


12 Rough Collies: Ring 6 @ 11:30 am
Breakdown: 0-2 (7-3)

16 Smooth Collies: Ring 6 @ 10:15 am
Breakdown: 0-1 (6-9)

Apparently my auto correct wants to change Collies to Cookies.


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

What about breed for Pomeranians? When and where is the agility and obedience viewable?? I am in Canada so I'm watching the groups and BIS on Animal Planet.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pomom said:


> What about breed for Pomeranians? When and where is the agility and obedience viewable?? I am in Canada so I'm watching the groups and BIS on Animal Planet.


17 Pomeranians: Ring 3 @ 2:45 pm
Breakdown: 2-0 (8-7)

I do not know if or how Obedience will be viewable. The only channel the finals of agility will be on is Fox Sports 1 that I know of.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Agility starts Tomorrow! I know the owner of the weim entered.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Agility starts Tomorrow! I know the owner of the weim entered.


Do they have a list of the people entered yet? I'm curious who the Welshie is.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Do they have a list of the people entered yet? I'm curious who the Welshie is.


There might be one posted day of, but I do not know where.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> There might be one posted day of, but I do not know where.


Yeah, they don't have a whole lot of specific info on the agility or obedience stuff usually. I'd like to watch the Welshie run if I can get over to the other pier (though I guess everybody else in my booth might like to see it too .... haha). I do know the Chessie - I train with his owner/breeder (though her husband usually runs him). I'd like to see him run too if I can. It would be easier if we were in Pier 94. We're all the way at the back of Pier 92, furthest away.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a list for agility. Trainingjunkie just posted the PDF on FB but I'm not sure where she got it


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Found it! http://www.fasttimesagility.com/2016_pages/WESTMINSTER_2016.htm

Click the link to the final running order.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Now I'll have to watch, my old teacher is running along with another BC person I much respect from here in California.

Thanks so much for posting this stuff. I don't post in these threads but I sure enjoy reading them.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Are the breed rings recorded/saved to Youtube at all? There are several I'd LOVE to watch, but I work all day on Monday!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Are the breed rings recorded/saved to Youtube at all? There are several I'd LOVE to watch, but I work all day on Monday!


I believe they are recorded and you can view on WKCs website, do not know about YouTube.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I believe they are recorded and you can view on WKCs website, do not know about YouTube.


Oh, fantastic. That'll work!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Oh, fantastic. That'll work!


I will post the links Monday when they put them up on the website.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if Agility will be live-streamed tomorrow?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I will post the links Monday when they put them up on the website.


Thank you!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> Does anyone know if Agility will be live-streamed tomorrow?


The only thing I can find is the finals being show on Fox Sports 1 at 8 pm tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome story: http://www.foxsports.com/other/stor...se-fire-021116?cmpid=feed:-sports-RAMP-Cxense


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

1 million dollar reward for picking the correct winners?! Cool!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

As always, thanks the thread and updates.

I recognize three of the agility people, but don't know them personally. I'm looking forward to watching.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> 1 million dollar reward for picking the correct winners?! Cool!


Yeah I have my bracket all filled out.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like they got live feeds of agility going on right now
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/dropcam/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Best In Show Daily has some photos on their Facebook.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Agility is on!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First up is the 20 inch class, first dog is a PWD.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First two runs clean. Next dog is an ESS.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Top 4 for now, 5 have run

1) PWD: Time of 42.25
2) Beardie: Time of 42.96
3) ESS: Time of 43.49
4) Vizsla: Time of 44.37

A lab is in 5th, with 15 in faults.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next up is an Aussie.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The Winners: 20 inch

1) Holster the Aussie: Time of 35.10
2) Rusty the NSDTR: Time of 39.68
3) Back the PWD: Time of 42.45
4) Gitchi the Golden: Time of 42.53


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next up is the 8 inch catagory


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First up is a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Winners of 8 Inch

1) Wren the Papillon: Time of 33.37
2) Quill the Parson: Time of 39.21
3) Gracie the CKCS: Time of 43.47
4) Squish The Smooth Chihuahua: Time of 45.36


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next is 16 inch, first dog up is a Beagle.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finals of the 16 inch

1) Cruzer the Sheltie: Time of 36.26
2) Bolt the Sheltie: Time of 42.00
3) Hailey the All American: Time of 42.11
4) Lilac the Aussie: Time of 43.19


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next up is 12 inch. First dog is a Parson.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Results of 12 Inch

1) Keebler the Pembroke: Time of 34.37
2) Camber the Papillon: Time of 40 flat
3) Dobby the All American: Time of 43.85
4) Jett the Schipperke: Time of 47.29

Keebler is a back to back winner of this class.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last class of the night the 24 inch


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol Jazz just now noticed there were dogs on the tv. She woofed at em.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finals of the 24 inch class

1) Smartie the Belgian Tervuren: Time of 35.24
2) Banshee the Lab: Time ofb39.92
3) Shambhu the Poodle: Time of 40.67
4) Ffynch the BC: Time of 42.31


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Highest Scoring Mix: Hailey
Highest Overall: Holster the Aussie from the 20 inch class.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I loved those crazy fast Paps! Of course I was rooting for the Aussie, too.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting the results Chaos. I love the mix of breeds that were there.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Winner of the 3rd Annual Master Agility Championship


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

Sandakat said:


> I find it hard to believe that there are no collies competing in agility. When are they showing? (both rough and smooth)


I was going to just ask that one! How about Bearded Collies? Oh, and Shelties.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

beardiedawg said:


> I was going to just ask that one! How about Bearded Collies? Oh, and Shelties.


15 Bearded Collies: Ring 6 @ 10:15
Breakdown: 0-0 (10-5)

13 Shetland Sheepdogs: Ring 6 @ 11:30
Breakdown: 0-0 (9-4)


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Is there a list of the individual dogs that are participating yet? I can't find it if they have it. 

I'm really curious to see if some of the west coast collie breeders are there this year. They haven't been well represented the last few years.


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I loved those crazy fast Paps! Of course I was rooting for the Aussie, too.


This just suddenly made me think of how fast my little 2.5 pound pom was on our walk today (during a spurt of running we did) and I bet he'd be fantastic at agility! Great, now I'll have my standard in at least confo and hopefully agility, but then have my pom in agility too! I was trying to cut DOWN on my costs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandakat said:


> Is there a list of the individual dogs that are participating yet? I can't find it if they have it.
> 
> I'm really curious to see if some of the west coast collie breeders are there this year. They haven't been well represented the last few years.


Those will not be posted till tomorrow


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't wait! I'll be working and can't see the Pom breed, but I'll be watching the groups tomorrow night. Working Tuesday night  but wil PVR it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Links

Breed Entries:http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedentriesindex.php?year=2016

Results:http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedresultsindex.php?year=2016&day=1

Obedience Entries:http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/obedienceentries.php?year=2016

Obedience Results:http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/obedienceresults.php?year=2016

Love Stream:http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/mobile/show.php


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ring 10 is live streaming obedience.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Meet the Breeds was really fun! We had some issues getting there (Hazel got a leg caught and panicked, expressing her anal glands all over the car), but overall it was a great experience. We talked to people non-stop for 7 hours and the dogs were so good. Watson especially seemed to understand his job and even when he was exhausted and wanted to stop, he managed to get up and greet people and make them feel special. Such a good boy. Hazel was good too, though she spent the first few hours jumping up on people and then immediately getting distracted by something else. lol 

Our booth was in an awesome location, all the way down on the end where the crowds were thinner, and we had a big window with a view of the river and skyline across from us, instead of having to stare at more booths. I barely got a chance to walk around and check out the other breeds and agility.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wish I got the channel that showed agility. It is kind of frustrating as a small dog person that it's virtually impossible for a small breed to ever win the all around. I know I know... It's just for show so there can be an overall 'top dog'for the non agility folks but it's still somewhat annoying


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Wish I got the channel that showed agility. It is kind of frustrating as a small dog person that it's virtually impossible for a small breed to ever win the all around. I know I know... It's just for show so there can be an overall 'top dog'for the non agility folks but it's still somewhat annoying


Crowning a one winner for the whole day out of all the classes seems stupid. But yeah, I get why they do it for this show.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay my favorite Bulldog just won breed.










Go Annabelle.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

How did Holster win? 2 small dogs posted better times than he did. Wren, a papillon, was 2 seconds faster than Holster.
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2016/show/WKC_2016_AgilityWinners.pdf


I was mildly disappointed when an Afghan didn't run since one was shown on screen.

Didn't see any dogs I recognized but a couple of handlers and I saw some people I knew in the stands of all places.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> How did Holster win? 2 small dogs posted better times than he did. Wren, a papillon, was 2 seconds faster than Holster.
> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2016/show/WKC_2016_AgilityWinners.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


Faults maybe? Can not remember if those two had any faults or not.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

So Glad GCH CSG Twisted Creek Gentlemen, Start Your Engines took breed in Redbones. I'd like to think me screaming "#11 JUDGE" at the screeb had something to do with it but... Lol


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

The BOB American Eskimo Dog was gorgeous. <3 Although I liked the gait of the #2 dog better. I really liked the select dog too, but I like a bit less coat.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Faults maybe? Can not remember if those two had any faults or not.


Keebler and Wren had no faults. If it was accumulated time then they should have told us!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow that is weird. How the heck did that work?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> Keebler and Wren had no faults. If it was accumulated time then they should have told us!


That must have been what it was accumulated time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok I remember now from a bad dog agility podcast and confirmation on Facebook. They seem to do yps and they measure large dogs on a longer course path on the guise that small dogs can turn tighter and therefore run less yards. 

I remember BDA saying it is essentially impossible for a small dog to win because of this method of judging (plus no accounting for the time difference in teeter drops)

Sucks that's it's not fair across the heights.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

GSDs are starting in ring 9. Xeph is entered.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm still seeing this screen for Ring 9, has it started yet?









For any catching up, here's the link, click "Ring 9" at the bottom. http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/mobile/show.php

Edit: screen just went to black and audio came back on.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I think that there was a problem with the feed or something. I didn't see Moto but Xeph looked great with Mikasa.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Woohoo! Go Xeph!
Tried to get a couple of screenshots


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay Moto, and Xeph!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Xeph just passed by the ring I'm at and Mikasa is GORGEOUS holy dog


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some Breed Winners:

Aussie: GCH Wind Spirit Rod's Amazing Grace










Borzoi- CH Belisarius Jp My Sassy Girl (from Japan)










American Eskimo Dog- GCH. Nuuktok's Atka Inukshuk










PBGV- Auriga Peter Parker (class dog beat the specials)


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Go Xeph!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

The obedience finals are on now in ring 10. They're doing a freestyle routine including props. Very cute! Glad to see the AKC having some fun with obedience. 

Go Linda and Heart!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Also, go Xeph! So much fun to watch Moto and Mikasa in the ring.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations to Xeph and Moto on Best of Winners!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

New Breed BOBs:

Cirneco Dell Etna: GCH Cy'Era Paola CM3










Bergamasco: CH Viggo Artos Dell Albera


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more Breed Results

Beauceron: GCH De Joie Du Chateau Rocher TT CA CGC










GSD: GCH Lockenhaus' Rumor Has It V Kenlyn










Spanish Water Dog: CH Jango CM2










Finnish Spitz: GCH Mickywins Mainio Skandia CGC










Chinese Shar Pei: GCH Marbo's Wild Blue Skies










French Bulldog: GCH Jcrv-Klasse Warrior Raising The Banner


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My friend's Bluetick and Cardigan Welsh Corgi both got select today.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> My friend's Bluetick and Cardigan Welsh Corgi both got select today.


Very cool!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Where are the pharaohs! I know Bekki's pup is there. Kaije Coniraya "Zeke" from what I've seen on FB he's doing pretty well! He's pretty gorgeous. From her first and only litter so far.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BeeKay said:


> Where are the pharaohs! I know Bekki's pup is there. Kaije Coniraya "Zeke" from what I've seen on FB he's doing pretty well! He's pretty gorgeous. From her first and only litter so far.


http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedentries.php?breed=pharaoh


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedentries.php?breed=pharaoh


Thank you!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

A good friend of mine is showing the Bulldog tonight.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's on! Hound Group up first.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spunky American English Coonhound.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty Basset Hound


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Gosh, I really do love beagles.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Borzoi and Cirneco.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First half done.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

AWESOME my friend showing the Ibizan Hound.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Loved the PBGV.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gonna make her cut soon.


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

Planned to watch the groups but apparently they don't live stream those and I don't have cable!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

MysticRealm said:


> Planned to watch the groups but apparently they don't live stream those and I don't have cable!


Yep. Super irritated with this, I was planning to watch. They only stream it to US cable subscribers of specific networks.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

That borzoi is beautiful! The Whippet was darn close. Good choices, Judge!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

ireth0 said:


> Yep. Super irritated with this, I was planning to watch. They only stream it to US cable subscribers of specific networks.


Same here. I was looking forward to watching, but I can't.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hound Group Winners: 

1) Borzoi- CH Belisarius Jp My Sassy Girl










2) Whippet- GCH Sporting Fields Shameless










3) Saluki- GCH Baghdad Eleganza Extravaganza










4) 15 inch Beagle-GCH Torquay Midnight Victory


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

For those who can not watch it live, I believe they will have the vids up on the website tomorrow.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandakat said:


> That borzoi is beautiful! The Whippet was darn close. Good choices, Judge!


I thought it was Brazen's to lose. But that Borzoi was just lovely.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> Yep. Super irritated with this, I was planning to watch. They only stream it to US cable subscribers of specific networks.


Cough, couch <<<<kodi tv


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

That borzoi was GORGEOUS! Super excited for the toy group! I saw the breed judging for the poms and the toy fox terriers, they were all SO cute!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toys are in

Love that Affenpinscher.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Banana Joe's handler is now handling his granddaughter. She's adorable! I like the lighter affenpinschers better than the black ones.

I WILL own a chihuahua one day. I will!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The toys are spunky tonight.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I am not a toy dog fan, but that Havanese is adorable.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Seeing all the toys in in their proper sizes makes me really happy. Where I live, most toy breeds are so oversized. This is refreshing


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First half done.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Poms always look so darn HAPPY.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL toy poodle! Love her!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Poms always make me smile. They just have such adorable derpy expressions.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Jazzy is watching the show now, slept through the first group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy group is done. Cut to be made after comercial break.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Shih Tzu wins toy group!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy Group Winners:

1) Shih Tzu- GCH Wenrick's Don't Stop Believing










2) Pekingese- CH Pequest General Tso










3) Pomeranian- GCH Hitimes What The Inferno










4) Italian Greyhound- GCH Infiniti Holding Kryptonite


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awww Annabelle.  Love that girl.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay Non Sporting is in!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

9 year old eskie.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm rooting for Ricky the standard poodle! Definitely a fan favorite during breed judging, and he won Crufts in 2014


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Whoo Hoo Annabelle.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First half done.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Annabelle is a cutie for sure!

That Sharpei is very nice, and it's another breed that I'm not generally a fan of.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandakat said:


> Annabelle is a cutie for sure!
> 
> That Sharpei is very nice, and it's another breed that I'm not generally a fan of.


She sits on her butt and waves. But you won't see that, only does it while waiting.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

This mini poodle was the only white in the breed judging, the rest were black. She stood out beautifully.

Yay Ricky! He's such a happy dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last Dog, cut to be made next. Also so looking forward to The Secret Life of Pets.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Annabelle takes it home!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

:whoo: Yay Annabelle!!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't go wrong with dogs named Annabelle! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> 9 year old eskie.


Won BOB the last 8 years in a row. The breeder does some herding with her eskies too. Love them. <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Non Sporting Group Winners

1) Bulldog- GCH. Imperious Hamitup Southern Belle










2) Dalmatian- GCH Merry Go Round Coach Master










3) Standard Poodle- CH Afterglow Maverick Sabre










4) Boston Terrier- GCH Sabe's Simply Invincible


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last Group of the night the Herding Group. 4 new breeds in this group tonight.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Annabelle did not like the camera in her face.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That Boston's ears are enormous.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty Aussie.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the Bergamasco.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I LOVE Gideon, the Beuce. Can't wait for the collies, though.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

VERY nice Smooth Collie.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

And there she is Rumor the GSD.

Gorgeous Icelandic.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandakat said:


> I LOVE Gideon, the Beuce. Can't wait for the collies, though.


Was just watching on TV and Gideon came on. Hubby laughed because I was so excited. LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last Dog, cut to be made next.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Remaru said:


> Was just watching on TV and Gideon came on. Hubby laughed because I was so excited. LOL


I hope to own one of his puppies (or maybe grandpuppies) next year. Oh yeah, I got excited when he came on. LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Herding Group Winners

1) GSD- GCH Lockenhaus' Rumor Has It V Kenlyn










2) Aussie- GCH Wind Spirit Rod's Amazing Grace










3) Border Collie- GCH Majestic Elite Clever Endeavor PT










4) Puli-CH Cordmaker Mister Blue Sky


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First Group 1 for a Bulldog in 33 years.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I had a really hard time watching the hound group, watching the judge pull almost only sight-hounds. Is there a reason for that? Judge bias? Are you totally screwed depending on who the group judge is? I'm obviously not an expert but it seems strange to me that all of the sighthounds were that much better examples of their breeds than the other hounds were.

Also, disappointing showing from the BOB eskie in the group. I thought he showed MUCH nicer in the breed competition earlier in the day, way more focused.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

gingerkid said:


> I had a really hard time watching the hound group, watching the judge pull almost only sight-hounds. Is there a reason for that? Judge bias? Are you totally screwed depending on who the group judge is? I'm obviously not an expert but it seems strange to me that all of the sighthounds were that much better examples of their breeds than the other hounds were.


The group desperately needs to be split!! This happens ALL the time with the judge having a very clear bias towards the sight or scent hounds and only pulling one or two of the other to appease the "spectators" and claim they weren't biased. It's very disappointing when your dog is having a good day and you don't have a fair chance even making a cut in the group.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I loved the Borzoi, Whippet and Saluki. Loved them. And I'm totally rooting for the Borzoi to take Best in Show! Waited for a Borzoi to take BIS for a long time. 

Also yeah, Scenthounds and Sighthounds should be separate groups. I never understood why they are lumped together in AKC and other kennel clubs. The FCI has much more logical groups, though they have their kinks too. Like, various LGDs can be found in both group 1 (herding) and 2 (molossers). Dachshunds being an entire group of their own. Things like that. 

Is a split between Scent and Sight in the AKC ever going to happen though?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

MastiffGuy said:


> Cough, couch <<<<kodi tv


I can't get their website to load, but if its just an IP address change thing it wouldn't work, you have to login with credentials from your cable provider to access the stream.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My trainer is showing her siberian, Ringo, right now in ring 5  She's #33 wearing a black skirt and black horizontal striped jacket. It's a big group and she's in the second half to go. Hopefully I get to see her before Welshies go on at 10 and I have to switch rings.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Avie said:


> I loved the Borzoi, Whippet and Saluki. Loved them. And I'm totally rooting for the Borzoi to take Best in Show! Waited for a Borzoi to take BIS for a long time.
> 
> Also yeah, Scenthounds and Sighthounds should be separate groups. I never understood why they are lumped together in AKC and other kennel clubs. The FCI has much more logical groups, though they have their kinks too. Like, various LGDs can be found in both group 1 (herding) and 2 (molossers). Dachshunds being an entire group of their own. Things like that.
> 
> Is a split between Scent and Sight in the AKC ever going to happen though?


There was talk of splitting the hounds and making a spitz group and getting rid of the non-sporting group a few years ago. Does anyone know what happened with that?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandakat said:


> There was talk of splitting the hounds and making a spitz group and getting rid of the non-sporting group a few years ago. Does anyone know what happened with that?


There was talk of it. And I believe it either did not pass the vote or it was tabled for a later time.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

man that mini poodle and that standard poodle in non sporting were awesome! ACK! I still cant believe that GSD was the dog that beat out Xeph's dogs in breed I mean did you SEE those hind legs??? they practically crossed when the dog was standing (when shown from behind, not stacked) and when she was moving! That was the dog that won Eukanuba I believe, and if that is not politics, I dont know what is.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Sandakat said:


> There was talk of splitting the hounds and making a spitz group and getting rid of the non-sporting group a few years ago. Does anyone know what happened with that?


I mean, the poor spitz dogs are all over the place. And the Norwegian Elkhound, all by itself in the "hound" group... 

I have always gotten the feeling that "show people" just don't like spitz dogs - Inuk is the top placing American Eskimo Dog of all time at Westminster and he was 4th in the group last year.

I also don't understand why poodles are in the non-sporting group.... weren't they developed as gun dogs?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> I also don't understand why poodles are in the non-sporting group.... weren't they developed as gun dogs?


I've always wondered this too. Though the sporting dog people wouldn't want them because of the coats and grooming. They would complain that the poodle has nothing in common with their dogs with practical coats (as if a setter or Am cocker coat is practical in any way)


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> man that mini poodle and that standard poodle in non sporting were awesome!


I was at the ring for breed judging! I wanted a different standard to win breed, a bitch named Roxy. She is GORGEOUS and moves like a dream, but I heard the judge in the ring doesn't like her handler. Ricky is really nice too, but does not move as nicely as Roxy. The mini was the only white in the ring so she stood out more, I don't know if that had anything to do with her winning breed but she was really cute nonetheless  There was a black mini whose handler wore the SPARKLIEST suit I have ever seen, and her skirt was super short. It was extremely distracting.




gingerkid said:


> I also don't understand why poodles are in the non-sporting group.... weren't they developed as gun dogs?


Yeah, I don't know what that's about either. They're the most versatile sporting dog out there.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

TSTrainer said:


> They're the most versatile sporting dog out there.


I don't know about *most* versatile. Haha


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> I don't know about *most* versatile. Haha


I'm a little bit biased


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I've always wondered this too. Though the sporting dog people wouldn't want them because of the coats and grooming. They would complain that the poodle has nothing in common with their dogs with practical coats (as if a setter or Am cocker coat is practical in any way)


Where are there other poodly-coated breeds placed? Like the Portuguese water dog, Irish water spaniel? Don't they have similar grooming requirements?



Yeah, I'm too lazy to go look for myself.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Where are there other poodly-coated breeds placed? Like the Portuguese water dog, Irish water spaniel? Don't they have similar grooming requirements?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm too lazy to go look for myself.


PWDs are working dogs. IWS are in sporting. They both have much more moderate grooms than the poodles. I'd be all for taking the poodle grooming down a notch and putting them in the sporting group. But with the Continental clip the sporting people would throw a fit.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Welshies just went and Jason won. Since his main competition was absent he was the obvious choice. He's a multiple BIS winner, so I'm hoping for a group placement tonight! Welshies never get group placements at Westminster.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

cookieface said:


> Where are there other poodly-coated breeds placed? Like the Portuguese water dog, Irish water spaniel? Don't they have similar grooming requirements?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm too lazy to go look for myself.


The poodle's continental clip is much more high maintenance, but the portie has a slightly similar clip where it's short in the back half and full in the front. The IWS is the same length all over. If the poodle could be shown like either of them they'd have a better chance. The continental really does hurt the breed's reputation, it's so sad. And it's very hard to grow out/keep them in coat anyway, I think EVERYONE would be happier to keep things more moderate.

That all said, the continental clip is really something to be admired considering all the work that goes into it.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

cookieface said:


> Where are there other poodly-coated breeds placed? Like the Portuguese water dog, Irish water spaniel? Don't they have similar grooming requirements?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm too lazy to go look for myself.


Yes, and dont forget the Lagotto Romagnolo in the sporting group as well, the Komondor, puli and spanish water dog in herding, those coats arent particularly practical, either (at least not as they are shown, they CAN be shown brushed out, but no one does). Also the Sealum, and the skye terrier's coats, for their group arent practical, either, so them using the poodle's cut as a reason to keep them out of the sporting group is moot. The bottom line is they dont want to compete against (and be beaten by!) what they consider to be a "froo froo" dog.

And yes, I am also bias for poodles, I think they are like ... the best dogs EVER.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I admire grooming to that level, but I also feel like it's bad for the breed. If a dog requires a Ch to be bred, and to get a Ch it needs extreme coat care, maintenance, and grooming, many nice dogs are never going to be shown at all. Though I've seen plenty of poodles at local shows with much more moderate clips, so maybe it's only needed once you get to the specials ring.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> PWDs are working dogs. IWS are in sporting. They both have much more moderate grooms than the poodles. I'd be all for taking the poodle grooming down a notch and putting them in the sporting group. But with the Continental clip the sporting people would throw a fit.


Yeah, I was thinking about normal dog grooming, not show grooms. I'd fully support showing poodles in more functional trims - as if my opinion matters. The HCC is similar to the PWD trim, but not competitive in the ring, unfortunately.

As an aside, who are these people who like the big, floofy poodle trims? I've never met anyone who likes keeping their dog in full show coat - most folks trim them down as soon as they have confirmation of CH or GCH.



elrohwen said:


> Welshies just went and Jason won. Since his main competition was absent he was the obvious choice. He's a multiple BIS winner, so I'm hoping for a group placement tonight! Welshies never get group placements at Westminster.


I'd love to see that!!


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I am planning on growing Coraline out and putting her into a modified continental clip... I just want to learn what it'd be like and get a little creative with her hair, because why not? My breeder is showing her sister so watching them grow her out and keep her in coat has been really fun and I hate myself for clipping my dog when theirs looks so gorgeous with long hair lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Um the Komondor is in the Working group not Herding. The Bergamasco is in the Herding.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

cookieface said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about normal dog grooming, not show grooms. I'd fully support showing poodles in more functional trims - as if my opinion matters. The HCC is similar to the PWD trim, but not competitive in the ring, unfortunately.
> 
> As an aside, who are these people who like the big, floofy poodle trims? I've never met anyone who likes keeping their dog in full show coat - most folks trim them down as soon as they have confirmation of CH or GCH.
> 
> ...


Yep, because the dog cant be a dog in the continental clip :/ I much more prefer UKC's allowed clips for poodles, they are much more functional than the one required by AKC. Also I think they can show in what is called a "puppy clip" until 18 months I THINK (not entirely sure so dont quote me LOL).

Some examples of UKC clips: *disclaimer NOT my photos!*

















-Here is a more functional version of the contentinal clip.

Here are some examples of the different clips:
















- On this one, I think the only two that are accepted by AKC are english saddle, and contentintal, I believe you can show in a lamb clip in UKC, but I am not sure.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some BOB winners

Brittany: GCH Rainbow Splash's Ruggedly Handsome










Am Staff:GCH Roadhouse's Life Of The Party CGC CA










Staffordshire Bull Terrier- GCH Cumhil Hell Raiser


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Watching English Springers now, rooting for Randy or Liz.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Um the Komondor is in the Working group not Herding. The Bergamasco is in the Herding.


Oops, my bad ... can't be right all the time ... LOL.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about normal dog grooming, not show grooms. I'd fully support showing poodles in more functional trims - as if my opinion matters. The HCC is similar to the PWD trim, but not competitive in the ring, unfortunately.
> 
> As an aside, who are these people who like the big, floofy poodle trims? I've never met anyone who likes keeping their dog in full show coat - most folks trim them down as soon as they have confirmation of CH or GCH.


I've always wondered that. Seems like everybody hates it, but they keep doing it. More dogs would get into the ring if the grooming wasn't such a thing.

Not responding to you, just putting this here, but regarding whether sporting dog coats are functional and practical, they are far FAR more functional than a poodle in full show coat. A setter or cocker in full coat takes much less care than a poodle in full coat.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah the poodle show coat is completely impractical and isn't used on the field. The original field poodle coats look a lot like the PWD show coat. I don't know who convinced the AKC that that coat is the real deal but it sure isn't. 

As for people who like it, I think many poodle owners really enjoy learning how to do it and can appreciate the effort it takes when it's done. A lot of poodle people I know are in awe of a good continental and try it out on their dogs, or switch it up a bit, just to see what its like. I personally don't understand why so many people with poodles and poodle mixes insist that groomers make sure their dogs dont look "like a poodle." I want my poodle to look like one thank you very much 

Eta: maybe I'll make a thread on the grooming board about my grooming journey with Coraline... I really enjoy this discussion. And maybe mysticrealm will have something to add since they're a groomer and going to show their upcoming standard!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

TSTrainer said:


> Yeah the poodle show coat is completely impractical and isn't used on the field. The original field poodle coats look a lot like the PWD show coat. I don't know who convinced the AKC that that coat is the real deal but it sure isn't.
> 
> As for people who like it, I think many poodle owners really enjoy learning how to do it and can appreciate the effort it takes when it's done. A lot of poodle people I know are in awe of a good continental and try it out on their dogs, or switch it up a bit, just to see what its like. I personally don't understand why so many people with poodles and poodle mixes insist that groomers make sure their dogs dont look "like a poodle." I want my poodle to look like one thank you very much


yep:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more Breed Winners

Tibetan Mastiff:GCH Dawa's Primo Argento Gomez At Tiems










Welsh Springer Spaniel: CH Welford's Jesmond Waterfall










ASCOB Cocker Spaniel: GCH Silverhall Strike Force










Mastiff:GCH Goldleaf's Trouble Coming CGC










Skye Terrier:GCH Cragsmoor Good Time Charlie










Glen of Imaal Terrier:GCH Finnabair Ardmore Ned


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Waiting for Kerry Blue Terrier and Mini Bull Terriers. Hope my friend wins Kerry Blues.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Woah, the judge sparred 5 Scotties at one time, that is a lot.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

what a gorgeous TM <3


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yep, because the dog cant be a dog in the continental clip :/ I much more prefer UKC's allowed clips for poodles, they are much more functional than the one required by AKC. Also I think they can show in what is called a "puppy clip" until 18 months I THINK (not entirely sure so dont quote me LOL)


Thanks for posting those pics. I find the whole show cut thing fascinating but don't know anything about it.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Was watching Boerboels and picked out the winner right away: the tall proportionate muscular dog with the red coat.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more BOBs

Lagotto Romagnolo:CH Rozebottel's Big Mack At Grandcru










Boerboel:GCH Darkwater Oblio BN RN CA RATN CGC










Newfoundland: GCH Darbydale's The Journey Continues










Spinone Italiano: CH Ovidius Dal Podere Antico










Sealyham Terrier:GCH Forlegd Zazzy-Severus










Russell Terrier: CH Monamour First Kiss










Rat Terrier:GCH Rock-E-Hill Tennesse


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Love the look of the Boerboel.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just under a half an hour till the festivities kick off tonight. Remember it is on USA channel tonight.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Lovely Newf!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's on! Sporting I believe is first


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Kudos to the guy for belting out the national anthem a cappella. Not bad at all!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the Lagotto.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Once again, the lab looks fat to me. Otherwise, he's a good looking dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First half done.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Love the Lagotto.


me too can't wait to see the ACS!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the ESS. Go Griffen!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the Spinone.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Go Bella! Go


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last dog, cut to be made soon. Have no clue what Bonnie is going to do.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

GSP!!! that was a great dog too, had both cockers in the first cut


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sporting Group Winners:

1) GSP: GCH Vjk-Myst Garbonita's California Journey










2) Clumber Spaniel: GCH Clussexx Man Of Steel










3) Labrador Retriever:GCH Shalimar's The Animator










4) Brittany: GCH Rainbow Splash's Ruggedly Handsome


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

I think the working is next, I hope the GSD wins Best in show tonight


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm rooting for the shih tzu or borzoi!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Next Up the Working Group


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I of course am rooting for Annabelle to win it all. If not her the Borzoi.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

hope the husky or Dane win this group some of my fav breeds


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd love to see the Borzoi win.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty Mal.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the Bernese Mt Dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Boerboel


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol Bullmastiff ate an entire turkey.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Love the Bernese Mt Dog.


 I think this one should be in the fist cut very nice looking dog--the CC is nice too like the black coat


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love Leandro the Corso. Seen him in person.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Beautiful Dobie!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

First half done.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lmao the Leonberger wants the pocket.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty Rottie.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Spunky group tonight.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandakat said:


> Spunky group tonight.


Very Spunky group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group Winners

1) Samoyed: GCH Pebbles' Run Play It Again Ham










2) Boxer: GCH Mephisto's Speak Of The Devil










3) Rottweiler:GCH Gamegards I'Ll Have Another V Braeside TT RN










4) Greater Swiss Mt. Dog: GCH Derby's Toast With Gusto


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Last Group of the Night: The Terrier Group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love that Am Staff.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

The Dandie Dinmonts look like a collection of unrelated parts.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the mini bull.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd love to see the Sammy win. Since I can't cheer for eurasiers in this show, I cheer for their composite breeds - Sammy, chow, and keeshond. Samoyeds are just gorgeous, though.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

What do they mean by a "broken coat"?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandakat said:


> What do they mean by a "broken coat"?


Which dog did they say that for?


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Which dog did they say that for?


Russell Terrier. "It comes in a smooth, rough and a broken coat."


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Found it:

Wire coat is a wiry coated dog with wiry fur on the face. A broken coat is a wire coat with a smooth face.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrier Group Winners:

1) Skye Terrier: GCH Cragsmoor Good Time Charlie










2) Border Terrier: CH Meadowlake Dark Side Of The Moon










3) Wire Fox Terrier- GCH Hampton Court's Monte Cristo










4) Lakeland Terrier: CH Snowtaires Next Generation


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

RBIS: Borzoi: CH Belisarius Jp My Sassy Girl










BIS: GSP:GCH Vjk-Myst Garbonita's California Journey


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not normally a GSP person, but that dog was GORGEOUS. I agree with the BIS judge's decision. I would have had a hard time between that and the Sammy though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sad that it is David's last year.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would have flipped #1 and #2 but both very nice.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Laurelin said:


> I would have flipped #1 and #2 but both very nice.


I totally agree with this. That borzoi was amazing... but so was the GSP.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I would have flipped #1 and #2 but both very nice.


Oh yes. In love with the Borzoi. 

For some reason, almost all Dutch Borzoi breeders I've looked at have dogs that look nothing like the Borzois I see at Westminster (the backs are more arched here, it looks like). I feel the American borzoi are more moderate somehow?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

That Skye Terrier is so neat looking!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Laurelin said:


> I would have flipped #1 and #2 but both very nice.


I agree with this as well. That Borzoi was stunning! GSP was definitely my second favorite, though. I absolutely love his four dark brown paws; they just add to his amazingness haha.


----------

